

The Art of Engineering By David Kirkham - gvb
http://www.kirkhammotorsports.com/book-the-art-of-engineering-by-david-kirkham/

======
retroafroman
I've seen the prototype car they did a lot of development for Ellison's car.
It's pretty impressive (this coming from a manufacturing engineer). Also, if
you're in the Provo, UT area and like cars, think about dropping by for a
visit. They seem quite open to visitors to come check out their facility and
see what they're working on.

------
kikibobo69
The title of the book is perfectly suited for its benefactor's ego. As
interesting as this is, it was certainly /not/ what it says on the tin.

------
mhb
If you haven't seen this, it is also worth a look:

<http://www.zohoartforms.com/>

------
tibbon
Is there a single download file/button somewhere?

~~~
gvb
Here are the chapters I recommend you read first...

* Introduction

* Chapter 3: Billet Chassis <http://www.kirkhammotorsports.com/book_aoe/aoe_03.pdf>

* Chapter 4: Main Frame Rails <http://www.kirkhammotorsports.com/book_aoe/aoe_04.pdf>

* Chapter 17: Testing <http://www.kirkhammotorsports.com/book_aoe/aoe_17.pdf>

* Chapter 18: Aluminum Body <http://www.kirkhammotorsports.com/book_aoe/aoe_18.pdf>

* Chapter 20: Photo Finish <http://www.kirkhammotorsports.com/book_aoe/aoe_20.pdf>

* Chapter 22: The Book <http://www.kirkhammotorsports.com/book_aoe/aoe_22.pdf>

The craftsmanship of the body is mind boggling, realizing it was pounded _by
hand_ out of flat sheet aluminum into a body that is entirely compound curves
and then polished to a mirror finish.

The machining is also mind boggling, the time that went into programming all
the tool paths so that the tool marks left after the machining operations were
"right" (mentioned in Chapter 10: Machining) had to have been immense.

~~~
mhb
_the tool marks left after the machining operations were "right"_

I was wondering about that - why didn't they do a finishing pass to get rid of
those?

~~~
gvb
Tool marks add to the texture and thus can add to the beauty of a piece. They
add interest and engage your eye and mind, drawing your eyes through and
around the features of the piece, revealing the path of the tool.

A flat shiny piece is just a flat shiny piece.

------
gaius
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=824414>

~~~
gvb
Oops, I didn't see that and the dupe catcher duped me. :-/ Should I delete the
submission?

~~~
patrickk
Leave it up. According to the current upvotes, at least 12 people haven't seen
it before (like me) or think it's worth seeing again.

~~~
duck
Yeah, I hadn't see it and this is right up my alley.

I think once something is around a year old it really isn't a dup anymore, but
rather a "classic" if it gets the votes. The classics I post in my Hacker
Newsletter each week usually get a lot of clicks because of this.

